# A small little motherboard query



## goobimama (Mar 19, 2008)

I want to  upgrade my machine. Was thinking of getting that Pentium dual-core 1.8Ghz CPU (E 2160) + Motherboard. Now the thing is I might want to soon upgrade that to a C2D (of maybe 2.66Ghz or so). Will the motherboards be compatible? Which board should I get?

Also, how silent are these C2D machines? I hate noise while watching movies and my Pentium 4 is acting like a whiny b**ch. The E4400 one I have at the office is not exactly silent (although not noisy as well). Maybe I could get some mid-end CPU cooler...


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 19, 2008)

not that silent.all C2D intel stock fans have same noise level.u will need to shed some cash on a better cooler- Hyper L3 for 1.2k would be enough.and a silent PSU too!
which motherboard are you buying?


----------



## hellgate (Mar 19, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Which board should I get?


 
wats ur budget?do u want onboard gfx or not?
XFX 630i - 3.5k with onboard gfx but no dual channel support

abit IP35-E - 5.5k no onboard gfx dual channel support


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 19, 2008)

Get Intel DG33FB with Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 atleast.

Later on, upgrade to Intel Core 2 Duo E 8200.

Where can we buy Cooler Master Hyper L3 for Rs 1,200?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 19, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> which motherboard are you buying?





			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Will the motherboards be compatible?* Which board should I get?*


 

@goobi: Are you looking out for a motherboard which has onboard graphics or a motherboard without an onboard video? Eitherway both will have full compatibility with Core 2 Duo processors & many actually have Quad Core support too.If you want a motherboard with good onboard then go for ABit I-N73HD which has 7-series onboard video support along with HDMI port.If one without onboard video then go for an XFX 650i-Ultra board.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 19, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Get Intel DG33FB with Intel Core 2 Duo E4500 atleast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Lynx-India , Chandigarh
here's the link but the prices are not exactly what he sells at-they are lil less-
*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=175
and some items there are not updated,so dont use this website for a price check


----------



## goobimama (Mar 19, 2008)

I already have a 7900GT so I don't need onboard support. PCIe 16x slot necessary. I want the cheapest of the cheap. Not looking for performance at all. Just good build quality. I'm pretty hell bent on getting that Pentium Dual core. It seems pretty 'cool' and gives decent performance (looking for 720p HD playback). I'll upgrade later on (now I have to spend on iPhone  )


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 19, 2008)

^ Since u got a card , Abit IP35 E if u want to spend 5k , else DG31 -the one bought by gx


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 19, 2008)

I think XFX 630i is better than DG31......it don't hav dual channel, but a single stick of 2GB 800MHz DDR2 will make up to it......


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 19, 2008)

its better for onboard gfx , but intel boards  are more stable and got better build -thats what he wants


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 19, 2008)

^^ya datz true......intel mobos hav better build quality


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 19, 2008)

What u want is a HTPC, right?

Intel Core 2 Duo E4500. Trust me, this is better then Pentium Dual core for HTPC needs. Use Cooler Master Hyper L3 CPU cooler for a near silent Computer.

Intel DG33TL motherboard. Comes with onboard graphics, Fireport, & everything u will need. Here is a comparision of DG33TL & DG31PR, look yourself & see which one fits your requirment better.

Use your existing graphics card, it is good enough. Do u need a TV Tuner?

We can give u a solid config, but depends on what you want to do with it...plz specify


----------



## goobimama (Mar 19, 2008)

I just want the cheapest way to upgrade my machine into a silent, 720p playing machine. From my experience, the E2120 1.8Ghz dual core is capable of doing that and is pretty silent as well. I however don't want to get the 945 board since I might be upgrading the CPU to a C2D some time later. I don't need any performance, SLi, no 800Mhz RAM or anything like that. Just silent CPU + DDR2 + Mobo.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 19, 2008)

^^then XFX 630i or DG33 might be the right solution for u


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 19, 2008)

If all you need is a HTP like setup then go straight for this & later on upgrade the CPU.

Intel Pentium Dual core E2180, runs at 2 GHz & good enough for all your HD needs even upto 1080p when combined with your GeForce 7 graphics card.

Cooler Master Hyper L3 CPU Cooler is a must for you.

Intel DG31PR motherboard, I am using it, it is like set it & forget it motherboard. Everything just works. If u need firewire port or 7.1 channel audio support then only go for DG33TL 

Your GeForce 7900GT with Purevideo HD decoder.

Which monitor & speakers will you use?

For cabinet, I would recommend u to go to the market & choose yourself. This is PC market so customisation is the keyword here.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 19, 2008)

Cabinet, soundcard sab kuch hai. Using a 24" Dell + Logitech Z5500 + Auzentech Xplosion sound card + 7900GT + Hmm....

And I've come to a realisation that Purevideo HD is a Pure-ly useless thing. Especially for me. 

I guess I'll inquire about the DG31PR then...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 19, 2008)

^^dont get DG31PR cuz it doesn't support overclocking(I know you will say I wont\dont\needn't overclock but you might just want to get that extra bit of juice to play 1080p smoothly or something.

If I were you I would get *Abit - IP35 E,*which costs about 5k straight away.

*ABit - I-N73HD*,if you are a lil low on cash+it has very-very good onboard video but lacks dual channel support which isn't any big deal at all IMO.It is mATX and is superb for HTPC.Costs about 4k.


really wanna go low and wont spend a penny over 2-2.5k?Biostar GF7050-m7 which is about 2.4k.

they all suppost all c2ds(60nm),check out support for quad cores and 45nm before buying if you need it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 19, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Cabinet, soundcard sab kuch hai. Using a 24" Dell + Logitech Z5500 + Auzentech Xplosion sound card + 7900GT


 
Goobi, one advice. You got Cable TV or not? Make it a Home theater PC. If u don't have cable then buy Intel DG31PR motherboard with Core 2 duo E2180 CPU or E2160 CPU. Both are good enough for you.

Along with this, buy a Pinnacle Remote kit for Windows Vista. This is only a remote with IR receiver which works to control Windows Media center. Even if u don't use a TV Tuner card, there is nothing better then enjoying the content from 10 feet away & controlling using remote....this will remind u of Front Row 



The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^dont get DG31PR cuz it doesn't support overclocking(I know you will say I wont\dont\needn't overclock but you might just want to get that extra bit of juice to play 1080p smoothly or something..


 
Trust me, goobi isn't a overclocker 

Core 2 Duo E2180 even at stock speed is good enough for his HD needs


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 19, 2008)

^^yay,i trust everyone on this but still the potion should be kept open.

if you really wanna know,Intel mobo's absolutely suck.build quality my foot,........dont get me started on this.

Abit makes some of the best mobos around and that *ABit - I-N73HD  *is like 100 times better than your intel whatever whatever.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 19, 2008)

> Along with this, buy a Pinnacle Remote kit for Windows Vista. This is only a remote with IR receiver which works to control Windows Media center. Even if u don't use a TV Tuner card, there is nothing better then enjoying the content from 10 feet away & controlling using remote....this will remind u of Front Row


This I like. I'll get this when I get this.

And yeah, I have absolutely no intention of overclocking. If I need better speed, I can always get that C2D 8xxx series


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 19, 2008)

I told u na, goobi isn't a over clocker.

Finalize your config as..

Core 2 Duo E2180/2160, which ever is available. If E2180 is available then go for it.

Intel DG31PR motherboard.

PCTV Remote Kit for Windows Vista

2 GB DDR2 667 RAM

Hard disk as u like.

Your existing cabinet, graphics card, sound card, speakers, monitor. 

Too bad iphone doesn't support bluetooth profiles like Sony Ericsson K750i supports, or you could have controlled your PC using the phone as a remote too


----------



## goobimama (Mar 20, 2008)

You think I would want my family to rub their grubby fingers on my iPhone? I might even have second thoughts on that PCTV remote. The speakers already have their remote. Too many of these things and I'll soon have to setup a remote shop. 

Thanks for all the help and suggestions though. Virtual non-reps to all of you


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I might even have second thoughts on that PCTV remote. The speakers already have their remote. Too many of these things and I'll soon have to setup a remote shop.


 
Goobi, you are in PC world right now. Anything you want is possible here....have a look a *Logitech Harmony remote*. One remote to control everything.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah right. I will have to bend down and pick up many soaps (if you know what I mean) to afford that... I sure would love to own one of those though.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Mar 20, 2008)

intel DBOARDS  are POS infront of gigabyte mobos are far as build quality & stability is concerned

gigabyte G31 mobos cost somewhere near 3k

secondly purevideo HD 2 or ATI UVD  greatly enhance the playback of h.264 or vc-1 content .Most importantly even with a C2D 8200 without GPU hardware acceleration jitters are quite prominent..

a radeon HD 3450 is a very decent choice for getting UVD work..


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2008)

Gigabyte motherboards might not be available, although GigaByte G31 motherboard will be a better choice due to more features.

He already has a GeForce 7900GT so why buy another graphics card just for HTPC purpose. Whether to use Purevideo or not is his choice.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 20, 2008)

Purevideo is useless boys. Totally useless. Maybe if I'm playing Blu ray discs maybe. But otherwise useless.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2008)

In my system, I install K-Lite codec pack for  FFDShow & that's it. It decodes everything & with K-lite codec pack comes cyberlink codec which I install to play DVDs.

That's all u need on Windows.


----------



## vivekbabbudelhi (Mar 20, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> In my system, I install K-Lite codec pack for  FFDShow & that's it. It decodes everything & with K-lite codec pack comes cyberlink codec which I install to play DVDs.
> 
> That's all u need on Windows.



lol....gx  its no secret that a modern dual core proc with MPC HC + core avc handles 1080p quite well..

UVD & purevideo HD2 are designed to give "more accurate color per frame" & better post processing effects by lowering stress on cpu and their algorithms are pretty neat..

this link was given by "bottle" at other forum,try it and let us know more about it

How to get your (supporting) video card to decode h264


----------



## srk4all (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey all.
I just wanted to know how to find out wether a motherboard has an integrated GPU or not.. and what is "Northbridge" and "Southbridge"

Thanks in advance


----------



## comp@ddict (Jan 2, 2010)

> I just wanted to know how to find out wether a motherboard has an integrated GPU or not.. and what is "Northbridge" and "Southbridge"


what's ur motherboard?

rest of the info can bee googled out(detailed info)


----------

